# EOI status in SkillSelect



## Archana Pavan (May 8, 2014)

Hello,

I have submitted my EOI on May 11th. There was an EOI round on 12th May and one more today. I am waiting for the invitation. Will the status be updated in the skillselect on the same day or we need to wait till the next day? The reason why i ask this question is, the email given for the skillselect is my migration agent's. So i don't know if they received the email. So i logged into skillselect but the status is still same. Does it mean that the invitation is not sent or we the status in skill select is not updated?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Archana Pavan said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on May 11th. There was an EOI round on 12th May and one more today. I am waiting for the invitation. Will the status be updated in the skillselect on the same day or we need to wait till the next day? The reason why i ask this question is, the email given for the skillselect is my migration agent's. So i don't know if they received the email. So i logged into skillselect but the status is still same. Does it mean that the invitation is not sent or we the status in skill select is not updated?


Hello Archana,

Invitations are programmed to be auto-sent at Melbourne time 12:00 A.M. which means, generally, it would be around 6.30 PM on Sunday in India (Due to 5.30 hours time difference between India and Australia) during every rounds  So, from 7:30 P.M. -7:50 P.M. maximum one should receive the email if at all to be invited, else it is known that, they should wait for further rounds based on ranking.

If you are invited, and if you login to your Skillselect, you will have a button like "Apply Visa". Please check if you have that button. Another way to check this is, if you are invited, in the "Correspondence" section in right hand side in your login, you will find any emails sent to your email ID. If you find that, which would say, you are sent an email for invitation to apply, then also it is known that you are invited.

Let me know if you have any trouble.

BR,
JR


----------



## Archana Pavan (May 8, 2014)

jre05 said:


> Hello Archana,
> 
> Invitations are programmed to be auto-sent at Melbourne time 12:00 A.M. which means, generally, it would be around 6.30 PM on Sunday in India (Due to 5.30 hours time difference between India and Australia) during every rounds  So, from 7:30 P.M. -7:50 P.M. maximum one should receive the email if at all to be invited, else it is known that, they should wait for further rounds based on ranking.
> 
> ...


Hello BR,

Thank you for the information. I checked the correspondence in the SkillSelect. There was no information on the invitation. So unfortunately, i have to wait for the next invitation round.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Archana Pavan said:


> Hello BR,
> 
> Thank you for the information. I checked the correspondence in the SkillSelect. There was no information on the invitation. So unfortunately, i have to wait for the next invitation round.


Hello Archana,

Do not worry, you'll get your invite without fail as per ranking very soon 

I wish you speedy invite and grant.

By the way, there is a typo in my post above, the time invitations are sent is 6.30 PM to 6.50 PM Indian time (Alternative Sundays). I mistakenly wrote 7.30-7.50.

BR,
JR


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

*Hi*

Hi,

The invitation is based on the points what we have or it depends on the job code specifically.

Also whether they would check the job code first and then the points or how?

Pls clarify.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi,
> 
> The invitation is based on the points what we have or it depends on the job code specifically.
> 
> ...


Invitations are purely based on point scores. Suppose A in occupation Accounts has 65 points and B in occupation Software has 70 points, apparently B would be invited first.

If say both profile has same points, then the time (Date of effect) who applied first comes into picture. One's occupation do not play role. Having said that, they have cap for every occupation :laugh:

All these are automatic and programmed which is running for last two years successfully.:laugh:


----------



## Abhinaya (Oct 24, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Invitations are purely based on point scores. Suppose A in occupation Accounts has 65 points and B in occupation Software has 70 points, apparently B would be invited first.
> 
> If say both profile has same points, then the time (Date of effect) who applied first comes into picture. One's occupation do not play role. Having said that, they have cap for every occupation :laugh:
> 
> All these are automatic and programmed which is running for last two years successfully.:laugh:


Hello JRE,

Could you specify some place where I can have a look at these caps and the ceilings for the respective occupations?
I've been reading quite a few of these posts in the past few days and I simple cannot figure out where the caps can be checked.

BR,
Abhinaya


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Abhinaya said:


> Hello JRE,
> 
> Could you specify some place where I can have a look at these caps and the ceilings for the respective occupations?
> I've been reading quite a few of these posts in the past few days and I simple cannot figure out where the caps can be checked.
> ...


Hello Abhinaya,

Do not worry, that is why we are here to guide/help  Here you go: Choose "Occupation ceilings" tab.

SkillSelect

SkillSelect

Please confirm if you can see "Occupation ceilings" in this page above. It has various occupations that shows how much is the maximum cap and how much invitations are given already.

Also, remember, every 2nd and 4th Monday Melbourne time 12 AM (Which means Sunday 6.30 in India if not daylight saving in which case 7.40 PM in India), invitations will be sent based on points and "Date of effect" as per ranking. 

Once invites are sent, then at least 10 days it takes for to publish the results in their website of a grahpical and numerical data of how many invites, how many pointers got invite and which occupation etc in detail, which you can see below:

SkillSelect

Choose "Invitation rounds" Tab

This below link is May 12th result: May 26th one round happened for which results will be published in a week or so as I said.

SkillSelect - 12 May Round Results

One more point - You can see when these pages are updated in the below left hand side corener of the page where they update the date. For instance, now it shows 20th May 2014 they updated last 

Hope it all helps you, if you have any silly doubt, please do not hesitate to ask.

All the best.

BR,
JR


----------

